

Reminder: Leah Culver talking at Justin.TV tomorrow - abstractbill
http://techblog.justin.tv/2007/11/reminder-leah-culver-talking-at-jtv.html

======
sspencer
I'm way, way more excited about the Peter Seibel talk coming up after this
one, but I will still be tuning in live tomorrow.

~~~
abstractbill
Awesome. Feel free to ask questions in chat and I'll do my best to relay them
all to Leah in the q&a at the end of her talk.

------
mattmaroon
Oh damn, I'm going to miss it. Good thing I got bumped back a few weeks so
I'll get a chance to watch another one first.

------
apgwoz
Will there be a non-live version afterwards?

~~~
abstractbill
Yes. The beauty of Justin.TV is that _everything_ anyone broadcasts on our
system is archived forever.

I'll post a link to the archive of Leah's talk when it's over.

~~~
downer
> _The beauty of Justin.TV is that everything anyone broadcasts on our system
> is archived forever._

Really? Because a friend of mine was playing with it and there aren't any
archives. Does this mean it wasn't saved, or that it was manually deleted (by
the account owner)?

~~~
abstractbill
If you want to give me the channel name I'll look into it (email me at
bill@justin.tv if you want to keep it private).

It is possible to delete archives, so that could be what happened. We also
have problems from time to time with archive playback even when the archives
exist (obviously improving that is a big priority for us).

------
maw
Who? I have no idea who she is.

~~~
abstractbill
She's the co-founder of Pownce.

~~~
alaskamiller
And?

------
justin
exciting!

